# shredded tail fins?



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I am noticing that some of my fish have tail fins that look like they are being nipped at..However I do not see any aggressive behavior between the fish only 1 Jewel chases the other one but doesn't attack it..Does anyone have any ideas is there a way to fix this? Could it be a disease or do you think it is fighting?
55g.
2 yellow labs
2 acei
2 jewel
1 bumble bee
1 auratus
These guys are still small..The ones with the nipped fins are the yellow labs and the acei...
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is most likely fighting. Prime suspects will be the auratus and then the bumble bee, who are both well known for this behaviour.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't see any fighting..Can they heal from this? Do you think more hiding places are in order or get ready to move them? I originally did not set the tank up with alot of rocks like most usually do for cichlids because I wasn't sure what I was putting in there...However after I decided on cichlids I did set it up with alot of hiding places and some rocks and plastic plants..They all seem to have places to hide...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They can and do heal from having torn finnage. Having said that, fish that tend to nip, usually continue to do so.

A lot of rocks is relative. Why don't you post a picture of your tank, and we can help determine if you have enough. One issue is that you could have more fish to spread out the aggression. I would rethink the auratus and the bumblebee though. Get more acei and Lab's. Then something lighter blue, perhaps some Cynotilapia with bars.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

you would really add more fish? How many acei and yellow labs? My daughter has my camera when I get it I will send pics...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I would be keeping around 16 fish total. One male, three females of four types ideally.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree with Fogelhund but I would get rid of the auratus and bumblebee. They will probably cause big problems down the road. I don't know much about the Jewels but ideally in a 55g. 3-4 species of fish with one male and 3-4 females of each is good. When it comes to yellow labs, the sex ratio isn't so important with them.

Having more fish would spread out the aggression you're experiencing. You might not be seeing it happen but with frayed tail fins, I bet it is. I'd think if it was disease, you would see it on other fins too. Do at least weekly water changes to keep the water really clean. This will help the tails heal quickly. Melafix also helps but I don't like to medicate unless it's really bad.


----------

